# GRHRCH Potacocowa Creeks Augustus “Gus” McCrae Of Big Mamou MH QAA



## jtgranth86 (Aug 28, 2021)

GRHRCH Potacocowa Creeks Augustus “Gus” McCrae Of Big Mamou MH QAA

Chocolate Lab Stud Available to approved females

Gus is both an athletic and intelligent 66.5 lb Chocolate Labrador Retriever. In the Hunt test Arena, he is a GRHRCH and 21/23 for Master Passes and MN Qualified 4 times. In 2020 under the advice of Troy Williams, Gus transitioned from the Hunt Test world to the Open All-Age Field Trial Arena under Charlie Moody, here he has multiple finishes and a 2nd. We are looking forward to his continued Open success this year and beyond.

Please contact Tyler Grantham at 601-506-6068 or [email protected] or feel free to contact Troy Williams or Charlie Moody for more information. 

Pedigree: HuntingLabPedigree


----------

